# Salt conversion????



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

What is the conversion factor between how much salt is in a ton and how much is in a yard?

1 yard of salt =__.___Ton?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

The Salt Institute says a cubic yard of rock salt weighs 2160 lbs.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I don't suppose it would throw the number too much, but does it depend on how fine the salt is? I would suppose that the more coarse the material, it would weigh less per yard since there would be more air space by volume. Kind of like buying stone. Or are we just best off assuming about 2200 lbs per yard?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Lad,

It is typical to assume rock salt weighs about a ton a yard. This doesn't account for the moisture content, or the size of the granules. Especially in bulk, you get a variety of granule sizes from dust to...?

The figures below are according to my Pocket Ref

I know this just confuses things even more........

~Chuck


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

another quality post by chuck smith, that chart will come in handy some day for me. thanks


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Chuck - though I didn't ask, I certanly appreciate the data on the angle of repose. Now I can figure out all my formulas - as this has been the missing link! Thanks.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I LOVE this place!
The best answers... fast.
Thanks Chuck...
Alan.... I went to Salt Institute and couldn't find that..
Good Hunting.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I had to search a while, I think I found it in a section on storage facilities. Buried a ways down but it's there.


----------



## woodacres (Jan 24, 2007)

One yard of salt is approx. 1.4 tons


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

One addition thing to add is water content. Sometimes our salt is bone dry sometimes the train can pull up with water almost running out of the back end. Our semi driver said it can be as heavy as 2600# per yard. it suck when you have to pay for water weight!


----------

